# [TOOL/SCRIPT] The Configurator 2.1 Universal Multi-Tool- For ALL Devices



## smokin1337 (Oct 2, 2011)

Mod Type:: Mod

Difficulty:: Very Easy

Mod Status:: Stable

Apply In:: Other (See Description)

Optional:: Custom Settings

Requires Root:: Yes

Source:: 
*The Configurator 2.1*

_*The easiest way to configure your device !! It does it all !!*

Flashable on ANY device that has busybox, it also includes terminal emulator just in case you don't have it.

Combines your favorite tweaks, backup tools, and optimizations in one script.

Get the most out of your device, all setting should work with any device even tablets. It uses common android files for tweaks.

Please post your feedback here !!

*See Post 2 for changes made.*

Works on aosp and sense roms

Should also work on ICS ROMs.

These settings will be there even after a reboot, and it can be turned off via the script. _

This was developed for the Evo 3D but the settings are on most android devices. I don't have every device to test it on so some stuff may not work with every device.

*See what your device can really do...*

*Settings:*

Not all settings may work on your device...



> 1. Set CPU Governor
> 
> 2. Set Max CPU Frequency
> 
> ...


*Usage:*

```
<br />
Flash zip in recovery<br />
<br />
Open Terminal<br />
<br />
Type "su"<br />
<br />
Type "cc"<br />
<br />
Both without the quotes
```
*NOTES:*

*I/O Scheduler:* This can speed up read and write on your device. each kernel has their own set of io schedulers but the script displays the ones in your kernel. You current io scheduler will have [ ] around it. To learn more about io schedulers check this out:

http://www.linuxjour...om/article/6931

I use either sio or noop, seem to be the fastest

*Undervolting:* Your kernel must support this feature. It undervolts the cpu to save battery

*Virtuous OC Daemon:* When enabled it set you max cpu for wake and sleep and changes the governor when your device is awake or asleep. It saves battery by lowering cpu frequencys while the device sleeps, when it awakes it automatically speeds it up again. Or alternately you can set the cpu with the configurator.

*Optimze Mounts:* Remounts system, cache, dev, and data using different options.

*SDCard Read Ahead:* Speeds up read/write speeds to sdcard

*Cleanup:* Cleans up cache/dalvik and trash file on your sdcard on boot

*Backup/Restore Apps:* Backups are made flashable backups stored on sdcard root.

*Bugs:*
When switching io scheduler if you select the one with [] around it, it will spit out an invalid argument error. This is because it is copying the brackets too. To correct just pick one without the brackets press enter to confirm then select the one you want again. I am trying to fix it. But if the one you want to use has the [] around dont put in a number just press enter.

_Turning everything off requires a reboot to return the settings back to normal, it can be rebooted from this script.

Settings are remembered so they will be on after a reboot too. No need to set them again after rebooting.

Post ideas for stuff you'd like to see added or any problems/questions you may have.

Devs feel free to add into your roms, just give credit._

As with all mods i *HIGHLY* recommend a nandroid backup before using this just in case ​

*Download:*
http://dev-host.org/VRl​


----------



## smokin1337 (Oct 2, 2011)

2/11/12: 2.1
Fixed System Tweaks

Fixed read ahead

2/7/12: 2.0
Revamped the menu system- Looks ALOT better now

Found most used tweak settings and added them to the tweaks section- should be ok for all devices.

Added the ability to add swap, improves performance on some devices.

Added Data/Settings backup- This will backup your accounts and settings, Not app data but stuff like wifi, sms, google account, and phone settings. Makes a flashable zip file called Data-Backup.zip flash this after you wipe data and install a new rom.

App backup also now makes a flashable zip called App-Backup.zip so you can flash at any time.

Added SQLite Optimizations- turns on vaccum and reindexing.

Tweaks include build.prop, sysctl and system- Adds common values to the settings nothing crazy. But does improve overall performance. Fulfills the need for speed...

Again some features may not work on all devices.


----------



## TopazAaron (Jun 29, 2011)

Need to fix download link. Had to type it myself but will report back soon

Won't beable to do this until later

Sent from my SCH-I800 using RootzWiki


----------



## smokin1337 (Oct 2, 2011)

TopazAaron said:


> Need to fix download link. Had to type it myself but will report back soon
> 
> Won't beable to do this until later
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I800 using RootzWiki


The link is fixed now. And thanks for reporting back

Sent from my PG86100 using RootzWiki


----------



## JagoX (Jul 6, 2011)

Oh neat! Would love to hear from people on what works on devices with locked bootloaders (such as my Droid X.)


----------

